# Best N64 Flashcart



## hunter291 (Jan 29, 2011)

I try to find a good flashcart for my n64. I saw two cool ones, but they have some minor problems

Z64:
Can't run these games
Conkers Bad Fur Day(512Mbit)
Ogre Battle(320Mbit)
Paper Mario/Mario Story(J)(320Mbit)
Pokemon Stadium 2(512Mbit)
Resident Evil 2/Bio Hazard 2(J)(512Mbit)

Neo Myth N64:
Only stores two roms at the same time.

Thats what I got from reviews. I personally like the z64 more, because it looks so cool xD but there are some cool roms it doesnt start :S are there more flashcards or backupstations for the n64 ? can you give me some names with pros and cons ?


----------



## thaddius (Jan 29, 2011)

hunter291 said:
			
		

> Neo Myth N64:
> Only stores two roms at the same time.


If that limitation bothers you and if you're willing to shell out ~$60 USD you can buy a NEO2 TWIN 2in1 Flash Cart (the TF version I think is MicroSD while the SD version is regular sized SD). These carts have expandable memory through their SD card slots. The Neo Myth N64 (and all the other Neo Myth flash carts) use NEO Flash GBA carts for memory. You can use the NEO2 TWIN 2in1 Flash Cart in place of the one that comes with the Neo Myth N64 and (after upgrading the carts firmware) you can use it to put as many roms on it as you like.

Overall the Neo Myth N64 is compact, relatively easy to use and is readily available but is rather expensive. The Z64 has _some_ compatibility issues, is not readily available (I have yet to find one myself), uses ZIP Disks (these are not manufactured anymore) and, if you can find one, will most likely be really expensive.

I own a Neo Myth N64 and I can live with it's 2 ROM limitation.

I also own a CD64+ but I wouldn't recommend that at all. The CD64 or CD64+ uses CDs so it's easy to make a ROM disk for. The cons for it are: it can't run Paper Mario, Conker's Bad Fur Day or Perfect Dark; it overheats like crazy; it doesn't attach very well to the bottom of the system; if the game you're playing saves your game to the cartridge normally, you have to leave it plugged in (and overheated) to maintain your save (If it uses a memory pack to save you can turn it off though); you can backup your saves using a parallel port adapter and a PC running DOS, but the program is not documented very well and is difficult to use; the CD ROM often fails to read your disk.

The Doctor V64 is considered to be the best N64 backup solution (or at least it was before the Neo Myth N64 came out), but it's extremely hard to find and requires some other hard to find accessories.


----------

